# Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника



## Geolog (15 Мар 2007)

Любовь и тем более сексуальная жизнь - очень важный фактор в реалибитации после травм позвоночника и дальнейшем лечении болезней спины. Для человека, с которым случилась такая беда, супер важно, чтобы рядом с ним находился любимый человек, никто так не поймет друг друга, как жена и муж, тем более в первые недели, когда впереди неизвестность, как у тебя будут работать не только руки и ноги, но и все остальные органы и чувства.

Больной, который по настоящему чувствует, что его любят, несмотря на его состояние, сам будет стремиться восстановить сексуальные функции, а такт и понимание друг друга, обязательно приведут к еще более эмоциальным и глубоким сексуальным отношениям.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Мар 2007)

Я согласен с Вами!
Это очень Важно, и Важно то, чтоб  после травмы или любого заболевания позвоночника все функции оставались в прежнем состоянии. 
Это Важно!
Поэтому я рекомендую, для каждого больного избавится от смущения и стыда, нужно доверять лечащему доктору и обговаривать с ним все интересующие вопросы о сексе после лечения и.т.д.


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Поэтому я рекомендую, для каждого больного избавится от смущения и стыда, нужно доверять лечащему доктору и обговаривать с ним все интересующие вопросы о сексе после лечения и.т.д.



А Вы попробуйте, *Анатолий*, задать подобные вопросы, например, неврологу, которому 10 лет назад было лет...этак...(я думала-пенсионЭрка)...Избавились бы врачи от стыда, я бы им тоже могла что-то посоветовать... 
А сколько раз здесь, на форуме, поднимался подобный вопрос  

Впрочем, я понимаю...Весна.....:inlove:


----------



## Анатолий (28 Мар 2007)

Не сравнивайте прошлые года. Сейчас контингент докторов изменился на более молодых и более зрелых. Которые понимают проблемы Мужчин и Женщин. 
Да и отношения к сексуальным прелестям стали совсем по-другому восприниматься. 
Раньше в стране «этого не было», а сейчас другой век. 
И дело не в Весне, а в человеческих качествах. 
Вопрос в действительности важен для жизни.
Особенно после перенесеных заболеваний.


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Конечно, важен!
Это не прошлые года, врач до сих пор ведет прием в моей поликлинике,  так что общаемся порой.
Судя по всему, нужно учитывать все рекомендации по ЛФК и правильному поведению и применять их относительно сексуальной жизни.


----------



## Анатолий (28 Мар 2007)

Вы правильно поняли


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Учитывая, что *Доктор Ступин *больше всех пишет о правильном поведении и еще прикладывает картинки, пора издать Камасутру по Ступину  yahoo


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Не знаю-не знаю, вот я когда в поликлинике работала, то бабушки мне с большим удовольствием рассказывали о своей сексуальной жизни и совсем не смущалисьyahoo очень весело было слушать. 

Что касается больных - в основном эту тему поднимают пациенты, перенесшие травму позвоночника,  они вырабатывают определенный "стереотип поведения" - в основном направленный на избегание скручивающих движений, ну и конечно позы, облегчающие нагрузку на поясничный отдел.


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Вот-вот...избегать то и это, другое, пятое-десятое...
И меркнет вся жизнь....yahoo  

Да некогда врачам позы выдумывать, это забота самого пациента.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Да нет же Elle! Как раз можно очень даже приспособиться, я это хотела сказать. Да я думаю, лучше нас знаете какие позы критичные, а какие ничего. 

И вообще что-то у Вас последнее время какие-то посты унылые. Как там в Питере погодка? Может, погулять?


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Унылые? Это я жёсткость свою проявляю, войдя в плотный рабочий ритм  
Погодка замечательная, солнце, небо голубое, даже по ночам луна и звезды. Почки уже набухли. Гуляю я, это уже закон каждого дня  

Влюбиться, видимо, пора ....а некогда...yahoo


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Жуть. :cray: Жизнь одна, не забывайте. А работа - не волк.


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

аха-аха..."и прожить её надо так, чтобы не было...." yahoo 
Влюбленность, как и сексуальная жизнь - вещи непрогнозируемые yahoo 
И благо они несут, когда не по плану, а по спонтанному желанию  
А работа-вещь этакая...эээ....ответственная  И блага она несет материальные... 
Так что кто и где кому волк-вопрос...yahoo


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Прожить ее надо всего лишь в удовольствие а насчет прогнозов - говорят наши мысли материализуются...... только нужно уметь дожидаться всех денег не заработаешь. Представляете, как люди в иглу живут? Они, в отличие от жителей мегаполисов, жизнью очень довольны aiwan


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Представляете, как люди в иглу живут?



Это где такое иглу??? yahoo yahoo yahoo 

Если бы я была недовольна жизнью, я б давно ее изменила!  
Всех денег не заработаешь, всех мужчин не перелюбишь, но надо стремиться к совершенству  
Мысли же, однозначно, материальны.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Иглу - это такая то ли якутская, то ли чукотская, в общем заполярная хижина из оленьих шкур в форме шалаша, ставится на голой земле, внутри разводится костер, дым выходит наружу через дырку в крыше.

Те, кто там бывал, говорят, что в ней тепло. Если на улице минус 50, то там жарища - минус 20, однако.yahoo


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Вот интересно...подвержены ли жители иглу МПГ? Да и с камасутрой в таком жилище не разбежишься особо yahoo 
А экология, наверняка, там лучше. И еда натуральнее


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Насчет камасутры они особо не парятся. у них там полное разнообразие. Всех гостей нужно "угостить" женой. Так что никаких тебе там комплексов. Хоть кувырком, хоть на олене. 

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
Они там еще оленину варят чуть подтухшую. Говорят, очень полезно. Наверное, суставы не болят. И прекрасные травы у них для лечения заболеваний дыхательных путей.


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Разнообразие разнообразию - рознь  
Ну тухлое мясо, может быть, лишь в тех условиях несет пользу...Где-то еще и селедку с душком едят, забыла где...
Наверняка, молоко оленей тоже полезно. Ведь лосиным молоком уже лечат.


----------



## 2LK (28 Мар 2007)

Извините, что вмешиваюсь...Но Иглу - это из снежных "кирпичей" построенное жилище, а из шкур - это другое. :prankster2:


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

изв*И*няем, вмешивайтесь, мы тут все не  спецы по неблагоустроенному жилью  
Можете даже в сексуальную жизнь вмешаться yahoo
Есть у Вас мысли по этому поводу?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Значит, это была яранга. Или юрта. Да, точно, иглу это из снега!


----------



## TA_Tanya (29 Мар 2007)

А про иглу и прочее это вы в самую точку!
Знаете, что у сегодняшних продвинутых бизнесменов пошло новое увлечение... строят они себе в глуши вигвам или т.п., проверяют на стойкость свою жену, меняя её зачастую на более верную спутницу (с милым и рай в шалаше). Детей стали по тайгам рожать, да в ледяной водице купать... Правда на работу летают на верталётах, тут же возле вигвама верталётная площадка и несколько новеньких "американцев".

Я архитектор, и заказов на иглы и вигвамы становится больше.
Я сейчас даже дипломным проектом руковожу на эту тему, на определённой территории различные типы игл... выбирай любую и наслаждайся первобытными радостями...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2007)

Geolog написал(а):


> Любовь и тем более сексуальная жизнь - очень важный фактор в реалибитации после травм позвоночника и дальнейшем лечении болезней спины. Для человека, с которым случилась такая беда, супер важно, чтобы рядом с ним находился любимый человек, никто так не поймет друг друга, как жена и муж, тем более в первые недели, когда впереди неизвестность, как у тебя будут работать не только руки и ноги, но и все остальные органы и чувства.
> 
> Больной, который по настоящему чувствует, что его любят, несмотря на его состояние, сам будет стремиться восстановить сексуальные функции, а такт и понимание друг друга, обязательно приведут к еще более эмоциальным и глубоким сексуальным отношениям.



А мне кажется, здесь речь идет о ЛЮБВИ, а не о позах!

Только ведь ЛЮБОВЬ проблема не только у травмированных. Вон сколько здоровых мучаются. Проблема в остроте ощущений, когда и так плохо, а тут близкий человек подводит.
Не знаю, что сказать. Кроме любви ещё и совесть должна быть.


----------



## Ell (29 Мар 2007)

И о Любви тоже. Но это вопрос души. А секс -это как раз более актуально.
Впрочем, он тоже ж в любовью  

А бросить может любой и любого...тут непринципиально здоровый или больной...Вот вам и любовь.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (30 Мар 2007)

При проблемном позвоночнике, во время сношения (латинское слово "коитус" не могу терпеть), есть одна опасная поза у женщин, остальные безопасные. И одна безопасная поза у мужчин, остальные опасные.


----------



## Ell (30 Мар 2007)

*Одна* опасная поза у женщин???
Вы шутите?
Приведите пример.


----------



## 2LK (30 Мар 2007)

Хм.....скажите же нам скорее эти ужасные варианты-чтоб спутников не калечить и самим не мучаться!!!!!:prankster2:


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (31 Мар 2007)

*У женщин*: ноги на плечевом поясе партнёра и плечевой пояс его максимально приближен к её плечевому поясу,т,е,женщина сложена вдвое. Опасность в том, что угол согнутости позвоночника- острый. И чем острее угол, тем больше риск получить либо протрузию, либо при имеющейся протрузии- пролапс, либо секвестр, если уже есть грыжа.
Ну а если, не дай бог, партнёр обьелся виагры, то можно за одну ночь стать инвалидом.furious Все любые другие позы безопасны.
*У мужчин*:Безопасная поза: он на спине, женщина сверху. Все остальные позы вызывают напряжение миофасциальных структур, с последующими структуральными повреждениями.


----------



## Ell (31 Мар 2007)

С безопасностью мужчин-соглашусь. Оптимальный вариант при позвоночнике.
Что касается женщин. Не думаю, что ноги на погонах - единственная опасная поза.
А как же при L5-S1 в коленно-локтевой? А, например, стоя? и т.д.
А сзади? Тут тоже важен прогиб позвоночника и т.п.
Не буду продолжать, сами подумайте.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (31 Мар 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> С безопасностью мужчин-соглашусь. Оптимальный вариант при позвоночнике.
> Что касается женщин. Не думаю, что ноги на погонах - единственная опасная поза.
> А как же при L5-S1 в коленно-локтевой? А, например, стоя? и т.д.
> А сзади? Тут тоже важен прогиб позвоночника и т.п.
> Не буду продолжать, сами подумайте.


Пошёл думать!umnik


----------



## Ell (31 Мар 2007)

Возьмите Камастуру с собой, легче  будет по картинкам думать yahoo

Добавлено через 1 час 56 минут 


Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Что касается больных - в основном эту тему поднимают пациенты, перенесшие травму позвоночника


и, пожалуйста, ответ форумчанина, позиционирующего себя, как доктор:



> пошел думать



выше можно почитать о чём речь. Вот оно- "младое" поколение, вот они-рекомендации )


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (31 Мар 2007)

Уважаемая г-жа Ell!
Может быть сексуальная эмпирика г-жи Ирины Игоревны более богата и разнообразна, чем моя, но сомневаюсь, что она сможет ответить на ваши вопросы.


----------



## Ell (31 Мар 2007)

Боюсь, что у меня просто нет вопросов.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (1 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Боюсь, что у меня просто нет вопросов.


 Я Вашу обиду понял.
Мне бы следовало сначала экстраполировать на себя все предложения по поводу состояния матки, учитывая Вашу неподготовленность по этому вопросу. На самом деле психоэмоциональный фон и его интеллектуальная составляющая серьёзно сопряжёны с соматикой. И впервую очередь - с половой сферой. И у мужчин и у женщин. Я бы Ваше предложение по поводу выкручивания кое-чего с удовольствием принял и с вожделением воплотил в жизнь. Хотя бы для того, что бы мозги лучше работали и меньше продуцировали всякую глупость( это я о себе!).
Ещё раз простите, уважаемая Ell!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2007)

Geolog написал(а):


> Больной, который по настоящему чувствует, что его любят, несмотря на его состояние, сам будет стремиться восстановить сексуальные функции, а такт и понимание друг друга, обязательно приведут к еще более эмоциальным и глубоким сексуальным отношениям.



Такт и понимание, присущее настоящей любви, помогут разрешить проблемы выбора.
Думаю, учитывая проблему, мой совет такой - КАК ПОЛУЧИТСЯ.

Вопрос к врачам и пациентам. Как часто причиной боли становились неправильные позиции.
В моей практике, один раз из подострого состояние вернулось острое. И один раз лечил когцегиит, как последствие бурного секса.
Гораздо чаще лечил, после вскания с сидячего или лежачего положения при звонке телефона.
А принцип один и тот же-принцип разумности. Подумать, спланировать и добиться успеха!


----------



## Ell (1 Апр 2007)

д-р Paul Wald написал(а):


> Я Вашу обиду понял.
> Ещё раз простите, уважаемая Ell!aiwan



Обижаться-занятие крайне неблагодарное. Я свою нервную систему не напрягаю подобным. За Вашу небольшую глупость -извиняю, ОК.
Но лучше бы Вы конкретно отвечали на вопросы, а не думали о моей неподготовленности.

Что касется любви, такта и поз. Если есть настоящая любовь и надежный партнер рядом, то вряд ли остро встанет вопрос с выбором позиций.Да и спина вряд ли заболит в процессе ибо любовь лечит сама по себе.
А вот от неправильного поведения по жизни-точно могут быть проблемы.Скорее спину "сведет" при мытье полов.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (1 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> За Вашу небольшую глупость -извиняю, ОК.
> Но лучше бы Вы конкретно отвечали на вопросы, а не думали о моей неподготовленности.


Предложение было серьёзным.Это Вы его идентифицировали, как глупость, в силу своей неподготовленности. И обиделись! С моей стороны глупость была в том, что я это не учёл.


----------



## Ell (1 Апр 2007)

Возможно. Тогда я Вам позволяю пояснить мне что имелось в виду и цели.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Апр 2007)

Вопрос этот уже на моей памяти дважды поднимался на форуме. Вот доктор Ступин предложил поделиться опытом- по-моему это более конструктивно, чем устраивать перепалку, кто красноречивей и умнее 

Так вот, в первый раз, когда мне встретилась эта тема на форуме, мне стало интересно, а как же действительно на практике решается эта проблема и  стала задавать этот вопрос своим  больным с дорсопатией в плане неврологического опроса(конечно не всем, а то клиентура разбежиться - такое ощущение что у нас до сих пор  в стране секса нет:inlove: ), так, как бы между прочим. 

Пока что удалось выяснить, как я уже писала, о недостатках скурчивающих поз как для мужчин, так и для женщин. Относительно безопасной позы - мужчина снизу, то как выяснилось, все зависит от траектории активности партнерши - если она направлена не строго перпендикулярно, а несколько вперед, то вызывает стойкое последействие в виде боли в спине. Вот такие красноречивые подробности:blush200: :blush200: :blush200:


----------



## Ell (2 Апр 2007)

*Ирина Игоревна*, это не перепалка была  Эти "извинялки" были за то,что скрыто от глаз  

А я Вам что говорила? yahoo У Вас пациенты, у  меня врачи очень часто как раз и реагировали так, будто секса нет либо заниматься им можно исключительно в одной, классической позе.
А поскольку я сама и начала поднимать этот вопрос после обострения, то и интересовалась им как могла и где могла  
Но дискуссия возникла исключительно весной, что не может не радовать ибо, значит, есть еще "порох в пороховницах"  
Вот Кронмед как-то высказал определенные рекомендации, я склонна ему верить. Помимо скручиваний надо быть аккуратнее еще и с толчковым воздействием на проблемные позвонки. Я понятно выразилась?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Апр 2007)

ОК! понятно! очень даже!


----------



## Ell (2 Апр 2007)

Я вот подумала, что в приведенном Вами примере, как раз подобная ситуация с мужчиной  
Итак, есть начало:
1. Не допускать скручиваний
2. Не допускать толчковых воздействий на проблемные участки позвоночника.

Иех! aiwan Скоро Камасутру, таки, нарисуем yahoo


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Апр 2007)

Надеюсь, доктор Ступин с присущей ему основательностью подхода к делу тоже добавит пару пунктов. На самом деле этот перечень таким же образом можно добавить в тему о правилах поведения при болях в спине, без лишнего стеснения.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (2 Апр 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> ОК! понятно! очень даже!



Чтобы не было толчковой травматизации на проблемные позвонки, надо сделать очень простую манипуляцию: зафиксировать таз в объятиях.aiwan


----------



## Ell (2 Апр 2007)

*д-р Paul Wald*, это применимо к женщинам  
А мужчин как фиксировать? yahoo 
Внесите свою лепту в правильность позиций


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (3 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *д-р Paul Wald*, это применимо к женщинам
> А мужчин как фиксировать? yahoo
> Внесите свою лепту в правильность позиций


А мужчин фиксировать невозможно! Поэтому безопасна только одна поза:
мужчина снизу.

Я вот только не понял по поводу этой позы пояснение уважаемой Ирины Игоревны:



> Относительно безопасной позы - мужчина снизу, то как выяснилось, все зависит от траектории активности партнерши - если она направлена не строго перпендикулярно, а несколько вперед, то вызывает стойкое последействие в виде боли в спине


. 
боли вспине у кого в этом случае? У мужчины или у женщины?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (3 Апр 2007)

У мужчины. Причем отмечали 2 разным пациента, без наводящих вопросов.


----------



## Ell (3 Апр 2007)

Всё предельно просто. Так и должно быть.
Если женщина не строго перпендикулярно, но она своими "качательными" движениями раскачивает мужчину по поверхности.
Соответственно, проблемные позвонки получают векторы вверх-вниз, параллельно плоскости. А если еще и в стороны начать ... 
При положении строго сверху движения и направлены вверх -вниз по перпендикуляру. Пациент, по сути, может вообще лежать спокойно.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (4 Апр 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> У мужчины. Причем отмечали 2 разным пациента, без наводящих вопросов.


Я в шоке! А как же быть?


----------



## Ell (4 Апр 2007)

*д-р Paul Wald*, можно я буду Вас называть Паул? Мне так лень копировать Ваш ник... 
От чего Вы в шоке? Мы же не впали в шок после Вашей фразы об одной опасной позе для женщин....
А тут-нормальненько всё, бесшоковое состояние, явно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2007)

д-р Paul Wald написал(а):


> Я в шоке! А как же быть?



Завязывать. Простите. Вам  не начинать.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (4 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *д-р Paul Wald*, можно я буду Вас называть Паул? Мне так лень копировать Ваш ник...
> От чего Вы в шоке? Мы же не впали в шок после Вашей фразы об одной опасной позе для женщин....
> А тут-нормальненько всё, бесшоковое состояние, явно


Я в шоке от того, что мужчинам не из чего выбирать!
Зовите меня просто: Пауль.


----------



## Ell (4 Апр 2007)

Позвольте, *Пауль*, это в каких случаях ? При МПГ?
Уверяю Вас-у мужчин гораздо больший выбор по сравнению с женщинами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2007)

Прожил 28 лей с грыжей (?, 12мм, 8мм, 6мм), и никогда не задумывался и никогда не обострялся. И во врачебной практике, за 25 лет - 1,5 случая.

Плодитесь и размножайтесь. Не задумывайтесь о ерунде.

Берусь бесплатно лечить всех, кто докажет, что обострение произошло в перечисленных вами позициях.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (4 Апр 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прожил 28 лей с грыжей (?, 12мм, 8мм, 6мм), и никогда не задумывался и никогда не обострялся. И во врачебной практике, за 25 лет - 1,5 случая.
> 
> Плодитесь и размножайтесь. Не задумывайтесь о ерунде.
> 
> Берусь бесплатно лечить всех, кто докажет, что обострение произошло в перечисленных вами позициях.


А не обоитесь, что завтра под кабинетом у Вас будет свалка из таких страдальцев?


----------



## Ell (4 Апр 2007)

*Доктор*, я, например, излагала точку зрения на безопасные позиции.
Раз уж с ноября месяца лишь сейчас кто-то поддержал насущный вопрос, то изголяюсь  
Уверяю Вас, очень легко можно войти в стадию обострения. Но! Лишь после стадии предыдущего обострения.
Я бы так даже сказала-месяцев 6 после обострения (ну 3 точно) надо быть аккуратным.
А вот размножаться и плодиться....Ну я бы очень и очень подумала над этим...
Но я - эгоистка... 
А вот предложение полечиться у Вас бесплатно....я обдумаю....yahoo 
(шучу)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2007)

д-р Paul Wald написал(а):


> А не обоитесь, что завтра под кабинетом у Вас будет свалка из таких страдальцев?



Русским людям присуща честность.


----------



## Кронмед (4 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Ирина Игоревна*, это не перепалка была  Эти "извинялки" были за то,что скрыто от глаз


 
Мой Котик! Что он от Вас хотел?



> Вот Кронмед как-то высказал определенные рекомендации, я склонна ему верить. Помимо скручиваний надо быть аккуратнее еще и с толчковым воздействием на проблемные позвонки.


ДА! ДА! Поза на коленках- исключается из списка безопасных!


----------



## Ell (4 Апр 2007)

> Мой Котик! Что он от Вас хотел?



Душа моя, я не буду Вас огорчать рассказами о предложениях господина из Германии yahoo Мало ли что случится.. 
Обнимаю:inlove:


----------



## Кронмед (4 Апр 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прожил 28 лей с грыжей (?, 12мм, 8мм, 6мм), и никогда не задумывался и никогда не обострялся.


Так Вы же наверно все делали в темпе вальса! А жене это нравилось?
(ПАРДОН!!!)

Добавлено через 14 часов 23 минуты 


Ell написал(а):


> Душа моя, я не буду Вас огорчать рассказами о предложениях господина из Германии yahoo Мало ли что случится..
> Обнимаю:inlove:


Мой Котик! Исходя из дипломатических соображений. отвечу так: 
*ВСЕ МУЖИКИ - СОБАКИ!*


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (4 Апр 2007)

д-р Paul Wald написал(а):


> Я в шоке! А как же быть?


С другой стороны, количество выделяемых серотонина и адреналина может скомпенсировать болевой синдром. В указанной мною позиции по идее никакого смещения не должно быть, а боль компенсируется медиаторами удовольствия.Вот.


----------



## д-р Paul Wald (4 Апр 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> С другой стороны, количество выделяемых серотонина и адреналина может скомпенсировать болевой синдром. В указанной мною позиции по идее никакого смещения не должно быть, а боль компенсируется медиаторами удовольствия.Вот.


То есть, боль - мышечная, значит, есть гипертонус, что, как я понимаю небезопасно для больного позвоночника!

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


Кронмед написал(а):


> Мой Котик! Исходя из дипломатических соображений. отвечу так:
> *ВСЕ МУЖИКИ - СОБАКИ!*


*Кронмед*, Вы - настоящий дипломат! *Респект!*good


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (4 Апр 2007)

Согласна. Но как-то нужно оправдывать нарушение режима.


----------



## Ell (5 Апр 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Мой Котик! Исходя из дипломатических соображений. отвечу так:
> *ВСЕ МУЖИКИ - СОБАКИ!*



Исходя из соображений бывшей жены дипломата(это я честно сообщила факты биографии), не стану развивать тему о женах собак-мужиков. 
И не буду говорить о всех иных животных.
А по секрету сообщу-нарушения режима и гипертонус мышц - ничто по сравнению с *желанием* :prankster2:


----------



## Кронмед (5 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> нарушения режима :


Какой режим? Половой что ли??? Или что имеется ввиду? Что мужику лень камасутрить?yahoo


----------



## Ell (5 Апр 2007)

Не путай меня, милый...nono 
Про нарушения режима говорила Ирина Игоревна, а я что-то иное пыталась донести  
А Ваша фраза, *уважаемый*, о "половом режиме" меня просто пугает и вводит в шок


----------



## Кронмед (5 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Не путай меня, милый...nono
> про нарушения режима говорила Ирина Игоревна, а я что-то иное пыталась донести
> А Ваша фраза, *уважаемый*, о "половом режиме" меня просто пугает и вводит в шок


Мой Котик! Пошли баинькать! А то у меня от наших разговоров сперматогенез зашкаливает!furious 
Споки! Чмоки!:nyam:


----------



## Ell (5 Апр 2007)

Боюсь, что Вам, солнце моё, спать  придется без меня. И не только сегодня  
Зато есть возможность подумать обо всём ...не правда ли? aiwan 
kiss U


----------



## Кронмед (5 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Боюсь, что Вам, солнце моё, спать  придется без меня. И не только сегодня


Что бы Вы не обольщались иллюзиями, мой Котик, сообщаю, что я с Вами уже переспал и не раз! :blush200: :blush200: :blush200:
И без всяких утрат для позвоночника!


----------



## Ell (5 Апр 2007)

И не надо об этом сообщать всем, *уважаемый*  
Лучше о позах расскажите . О *безопасных* позах  
Вам ли не знать, учитывая не только проблемы позвоночника, но и взаимосвязи с крестцом? yahoo


----------



## Кронмед (5 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> И не надо об этом сообщать всем, *уважаемый*
> Лучше о позах расскажите . О *безопасных* позах
> Вам ли не знать, учитывая не только проблемы позвоночника, но и взаимосвязи с крестцом? yahoo


У нас что тут, пуританский форум или опять советский союз настал?
А насчёт безопасности поз: всё в мире относительно!  Уезжаю ненадолго.
Пока! Обнимаю!:drinks:


----------



## Ell (5 Апр 2007)

И все-таки...ключевое понятие "Любовь" или влюбленность...
Только при таком подходе всё будет хорошо, даже вверх ногами....


----------



## Winter (29 Апр 2007)

И все-таки можно насчет поз поподробнее, а то сделают операцию, выйду я из больницы на волю, что-нибудь сделаю не так со спиной и обратно?


----------



## Ell (29 Апр 2007)

Почему-то мне кажется, что после операции, на какое-то время, Вы будете выбиты из данного вопроса.
Хотя...честно скажу...я не помню что и как у меня было после операции...

Может и не было проблем? Иначе, запомнила б :blush200: 

А, может, голова работает на восстановление, а не на ....секс... 

В любом случае, организм подскажет, но лучше, по-моему, минимум движений самому.


----------



## Winter (29 Апр 2007)

Просто когда болела спина, а нога еще нет, был мой последний раз :blush200:, и во время сего действия и спина перестала болеть и двигалось мне без боли, а через два дня начались боли в ноге. Вот так выйду из больницы и забудусь, и абзац.
А на секс голова работает и сейчас.


----------



## Ell (29 Апр 2007)

Да вам, мужчинам, думать?
Лег на спинку и расслабился


----------



## Кронмед (29 Апр 2007)

Не не! На спинке тоже нельзя, по крайней мере сейчас. Ирина Игоревна сказала, что при больном позвоночнике вообще ничего! Ни НИ!nono nono nono


----------



## Ell (29 Апр 2007)

Если зацикливаться на позах и их полезности, то лучше, действительно, не надо.
А чего нельзя мужчине на спинке??? Лежит себе, не дергается, ничего не тревожит...


----------



## Кронмед (29 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Если зацикливаться на позах и их полезности, то лучше, действительно, не надо.
> А чего нельзя мужчине на спинке???лежит себе, не дергается, ничего не тревожит...


В том-то и дело, что дёргается.... и ещё как!!!yahoo  И мышцы напрягаются.


----------



## Ell (29 Апр 2007)

Я соглашусь с Вами, милый, если Вы не будете до 21-й линии доходить и исполните месяц назад обещанное! yahoo yahoo yahoo 

А дергается...что?...:blush200:


----------



## Кронмед (29 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> я соглашусь с Вами, милый, если Вы не будете до 21-й линии доходить и исполните месяц назад обещанное!


yahoo yahoo yahoo Так Вы на В.О. живёте? Так Вы может мимо меня проходите каждый день? А может это Вы мне вчерась на туфлю наступили? А??? После того, как я её наваксил кремом и лаком!



> А дергается...что?...:


Мой котик! Дёргается таз! Мяу!!!:nyam:


----------



## Ell (29 Апр 2007)

Слушайте...я всё понимаю...но кофе в постель на Васильевском я еще ни разу не принимала ...yahoo 
На ноги я вообще не наступаю, не замечали?  Я ж девочка приличная...

Я подумаю о том, где мне проводить ночь, если очень рано надо появиться на работе  

Ничего не дергается.:blush200: То есть...дергается не таз...:blush200: Нет?...:blush200:


----------



## Кронмед (30 Апр 2007)

...yahoo 
Мой котик! Кофе можно попить:prankster2: :prankster2: :prankster2:  у Ростральных коллон...:inlove: .в Белые ночи.!:nyam:


----------



## Ell (30 Апр 2007)

Если я буду ждать белых ночей, то не доживу без кофе. Посему, буду пить в постельке 
в своей постельке.


----------



## Кронмед (30 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Если я буду ждать белых ночей, то не доживу без кофе.Посему, буду пить в постельке
> в своей постельке.


У Ваших ног!!! Мяу!:nyam:


----------



## Ell (30 Апр 2007)

И вообще, я считаю, что мне пора расширять рекомендованные Вами рамки сексуальных ограничений ....

Добавлено через 3 часа 27 минут 
"Оргазм - самое простое и самое действенное средство в лечении заболеваний спины. При этом чем гармоничнее сексуальные отношения между супругами, тем реже наблюдаются у них радикулиты, прострелы и иные заболевания позвоночника" - утверждает д-р Абрахам в своём интервью журналу "Weekly World News".

Вот уже несколько лет доктор Эдвард Абрахам предписывает своим пациентам, страдающим люмбаго и радикулитом, "самое мощное оздоровительно-лечебное средство" - романтическую любовь и хороший, здоровый секс.

По мнению профессора, занятия любовью расслабляют мышцы и успокаивают нервную систему. Половой акт освобождает естественные силы организма для борьбы с болью, а оргазм действует на тело в 10 раз сильнее, чем любое из известных болеутоляющих препаратов.

При этом, отмечает г-н Абрахам, гармоничные сексуальные отношения между партнерами являются отменным профилактическим средством для предотвращения многих заболеваний спины и позвоночника." (с)


----------



## Кронмед (8 Май 2007)

*Правильно ли поставлен диагноз грыжи и назначено лечение?*

Винтер, какие у Вас там мед.сёстры? Милые илиужасные? Какие у них попки, ножки?:nyam:


----------



## Winter (8 Май 2007)

*Правильно ли поставлен диагноз грыжи и назначено лечение?*

Вам фотки выслать? Есть всякие, но в большинстве своем вызывают приток крови к нижней части моего организма good , жаль я не трудоспособен, сейчас :p :cray: . Особенно когда они приходят ко мне ставит укол, и весеннее солнце прибивает своими лучами их халатики насквозь :nyam:


----------



## Winter (8 Май 2007)

Я тут лежал и думал на досуге, раз пока еще шевелиться толком не могу, и меня осенило 69 самое то :p. Всем хорошо и ничего не двигается.


----------



## Ell (8 Май 2007)

yahoo 
Не торопитесь, успеете  
Мало ли, кусьнут или еще что, а Вы дернетесь yahoo yahoo yahoo


----------



## Кронмед (8 Май 2007)

Винтер, ну хоть утренняя эрекция есть? Или как?:inlove:


----------



## Кронмед (8 Май 2007)

*Правильно ли поставлен диагноз грыжи и назначено лечение?*

А Вы в отдельной палате?


----------



## Winter (8 Май 2007)

А Вы почитайте в моем топике, мой ответ на Ваш вопрос и все поймете


----------



## Winter (8 Май 2007)

*Правильно ли поставлен диагноз грыжи и назначено лечение?*



Кронмед написал(а):


> А Вы в отдельной палате?



Был:cray: , подселили сегодня еще одного, хотя я плачу как за одноместный.


----------



## Ell (8 Май 2007)

*Правильно ли поставлен диагноз грыжи и назначено лечение?*

*Кронмед* намекает на использование мед. персонала?


----------



## Winter (8 Май 2007)

А куда делся мой "опус" о солнечных лучах и халатиках?


----------



## Ell (8 Май 2007)

Страница 9, пост № 89, в этой теме.


----------



## Кронмед (8 Май 2007)

*Правильно ли поставлен диагноз грыжи и назначено лечение?*



Winter написал(а):


> Вам фотки выслать? Есть всякие, но в большинстве своем вызывают приток крови к нижней части моего организма good , жаль я не трудоспособен, сейчас :p :cray: . Особенно когда они приходят ко мне ставит укол, и весеннее солнце прибивает своими лучами их халатики насквозь :nyam:


Вот Ваш опус! Это у Вас что-то с компом.

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


Winter написал(а):


> А Вы почитайте в моем топике, мой ответ на Ваш вопрос и все поймете


Я имею ввиду за ножку погладить или к попке прижаться, нечаянно подмяв халатик под поясок.:prankster2:


----------



## Winter (2 Июн 2007)

*Правильно ли поставлен диагноз грыжи и назначено лечение?*



Кронмед написал(а):


> ]
> Я имею ввиду за ножку погладить или к попке прижаться, нечаянно подмяв халатик под поясок.:prankster2:



Этим я сейчас дома занимаюсь  , но так хочеться большего


----------



## Ell (2 Июн 2007)

У Вас дома медсестры обитают? yahoo


----------



## Winter (2 Июн 2007)

Имеется ввиду, девушки приходять в гости.


----------



## Ell (2 Июн 2007)

Разные что ли?


----------



## Winter (2 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Разные что ли?



Ага, сегодня обещали прийти сразу две. :p


----------



## Ell (2 Июн 2007)

Да врёте Вы всё! :p 
Аккуратнее там. А то сместите нужные фрагменты и всё на смарку пойдёт...
Но мечтать - мечтайте и даже практикуйте кое-что  
Это Вам *Кронмед* в подробностях расскажет, он спец по позам :p


----------



## Кронмед (2 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Это Вам *Кронмед* в подробностях расскажет, он спец по позам :p


Лучше про девочек 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





сейчас забыть.
Можно обниматься с друзьями
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! И не более того!


----------



## Winter (3 Июн 2007)

Я только этим и занимаюсь, эх.


----------



## Winter (27 Июл 2007)

Прошло 2.5 месяца после операции, про девочек уже можно вспоминать и не только...? :p


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2007)

Не надо было забывать. Теперь вспоминайте постепенно.


----------



## Winter (31 Июл 2007)

Все прошло замечательно yahoo , только некоторые позы не приемлемы, и немного устает спина. Зато потом никаких болей и прочего, все как рукой снимает. :p


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (31 Июл 2007)

> только некоторые позы не приемлемы,



Вы не особенно разыгрывайтесь-то...:blush200: 

Нет, я, конечно, Вас поздравляю...aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2007)

Вспоминайте постепенно!  good


----------



## Ell (31 Июл 2007)

Winter написал(а):


> только некоторые позы не приемлемы, и немного устает спина.



А Вы еще и *Кронмед*а почитайте. Он у нас спец по позам  
Главное, не растревожить _тот самый_ участок.


----------



## Ell (7 Авг 2007)

"Оргазм - самое простое и самое действенное средство в лечении заболеваний спины. При этом чем гармоничнее сексуальные отношения между супругами, тем реже наблюдаются у них радикулиты, прострелы и иные заболевания позвоночника" - утверждает д-р Абрахам в своём интервью журналу "Weekly World News".

Вот уже несколько лет доктор Эдвард Абрахам предписывает своим пациентам, страдающим люмбаго и радикулитом, "самое мощное оздоровительно-лечебное средство" - романтическую любовь и хороший, здоровый секс.

По мнению профессора, занятия любовью расслабляют мышцы и успокаивают нервную систему. Половой акт освобождает естественные силы организма для борьбы с болью, а оргазм действует на тело в 10 раз сильнее, чем любой из известных болеутоляющих препаратов.

При этом, отмечает г-н Абрахам, гармоничные сексуальные отношения между партнерами являются отменным профилактическим средством для предотвращения многих заболеваний спины и позвоночника." (с)


----------



## Кронмед (7 Авг 2007)

Буду рекомендовать всем своим пациентам! Особенно, пациенткам!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (7 Авг 2007)

мощный выброс эндорфинов в процессе оказывает противоболевой эффект.


----------



## Кронмед (7 Авг 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> мощный выброс эндорфинов в процессе оказывает противоболевой эффект.


ну это да! Это когда профилактика, значица гарем завёл и наслаждаешься профилактической медициной. Но вот дядя пишет на весь мир:



> Оргазм - самое простое и самое действенное средство в лечении заболеваний спины


Это если оргазм непроходящий!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> При этом, отмечает г-н Абрахам, гармоничные сексуальные отношения между партнерами являются отменным профилактическим средством для предотвращения многих заболеваний спины и позвоночника." (с)



А вот исследование, где не учили такой вариант:

*237 причин для секса*​
Чтобы лучше понять поведение людей, важно знать, какие мотивы заставляют их заниматься сексом. Как ни странно, многие ученые считают, что люди занимаются сексом просто для того, чтобы получить удовольствие или продолжить род. На самом деле, этих мотивов множество, они могут быть очень сложными и неожиданными. 

Психологи David Buss и Cindy Meston из Техасского Университета (Остин, США) провели специальное исследование и обнаружили, по крайней мере, 237 причин, заставляющих людей заниматься сексом. 

Оказалось, что люди занимаются сексом и по мирским («мне было скучно»), и по духовным мотивам («я хотел приблизиться к Богу»), из альтруизма («я хотел, чтобы партнер почувствовал себя лучше»), и для того, чтобы манипулировать окружающими («я хотел продвинуться по службе»).
Некоторые признавались, что секс дал им ощущение власти, другие считали, что унизили себя. Одни хотели произвести впечатление на друзей, другие – причинить зло врагу («я хотел разрушить отношения своего конкурента»).

David Buss и Cindy Meston провели два исследования. В первом они попросили 400 мужчин и женщин назвать причины, заставляющие людей заниматься сексом. Во втором исследовании 1 500 студентов рассказывали о своем опыте и отношении к сексу. 

Психологи разделили все мотивы на четыре основные группы:

1. Физические мотивы, например, расслабление, получение удовольствия или нового опыта, физическая привлекательность партнера.
2. Мотивы, связные с достижением определенных целей («я хотела ребенка»), социального статуса («я стремился к популярности»), месть («я хотел передать венерическую инфекцию»).
3. Эмоциональные мотивы, такие как любовь, преданность («я хотел почувствовать связь»), выражение эмоций («я хотел сказать спасибо»).
4. Причины, связанные с неуверенностью в себе («я нуждался во внимании»), чувством долга или давлением («партнер настаивал»), желанием удержать партнера («я боялся измены»).

По материалам “Archives of Sexual Behavior”.
Подготовила Анастасия Мальцева.


Источник: www.medlinks.ru


----------



## Кронмед (8 Авг 2007)

Не! Секс-это физиология. Учёные научили коня сексом заниматься, потом кастрировали. Так и он всё равно на кобылу лез!


----------



## Ell (9 Авг 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Не! Секс-это физиология.



Нет...господа и дамы...СЕКС - ЭТО страсть и желание, прежде всего....Вот тогда и физиология заиграет по полной  

А про мануальную терапию, остеопатов и массажистов....делите сами все эти понятия... могу сказать одно - ну хоть бы одна клеточка поддалась на провокацию! Сегодня я решила, что нет в моем теле больных мест. Нигде! good 

И дать на этот положительный фон гормонов! yahoo И какая разница как его зовут и кто он по специализации! 

Что там про МПГ мы говорили?А? yahoo :p


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> И какая разница как его зовут и кто он по специализации! yahoo :p



Вот, вот, какая специализация неважно, а вот спецальность-то важно, чтобы врач. yahoo


----------



## Ell (10 Авг 2007)

ну я подразумеваю, что врач же  
суть же в эмоциях...наверное... 
или не знаю.завтра обдумаю.


----------



## Ell (11 Авг 2007)

кажется я влюбляюсь.
слава Небесам, что к медицине он не имеет отношения  
остается один маленький комплексик - шов. я не знаю ЧТО с этим делать и как быть.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (11 Авг 2007)

Дорогая Ell! 

Повышайте свою самооценку,не мне Вам говорить,как...Превращайте  свои недостатки  в достоинстваgood !И тогда какой-то шовчик  окажется Вашей прелестной изюминкой...


----------



## Ell (11 Авг 2007)

Наташ, спасибо..просто как-то всё накатилось...
и шов, знаете ли, как отговорка...
правовых вопросов куча..


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (11 Авг 2007)

> как-то всё накатилось


- понимаю...Вот у меня муж в больнице.Какая уж тут сексуальная жизнь...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> остается один маленький комплексик - шов. я не знаю ЧТО с этим делать и как быть.



Переслушайте Макаревича (позднего)


----------



## Ell (12 Авг 2007)

Наталия Владиславовна написал(а):


> Вот у меня муж в больнице..



Держитесь! А пока новые штрафы изучайте  

*Доктор*, а чего там у Макаревича? 
Ерунда, минутная слабость.Не первый раз замужем, чай


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (12 Авг 2007)

> Держитесь!


 -  держусь,спасибо.
А про правила - лучше не говорите.Во-первых,всё уже прочитано,а во-вторых,просто необходимо преодолеть мандраж перед дальней дорогой и  круглыми  площадями ...:blush200: У меня там часто бывает такое  выражение лица ,что все дружно уступают дорогу.(извините за отступление от темы,больше не буду)


----------



## Winter (13 Авг 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> кажется я влюбляюсь.
> слава Небесам, что к медицине он не имеет отношения
> остается один маленький комплексик - шов. я не знаю ЧТО с этим делать и как быть.



У меня тоже шов, но все нормально. Ведь главное, что между вами! Я встретил девушку, когда после операции приехал домой и ходить толком не мог, но все получилось. :p И у Вас все будет пучком.  
P.S. Хотя на пляже я стараюсь лежать и ходить так чтобы никто не видел мою спину.:blush200:


----------



## Ell (13 Авг 2007)

Winter написал(а):


> И у Вас все будет пучком.



да у меня иначе и не бывает. а минутная слабость - это больше для проформы, кокетство этакое  
но вот нужен ли козе баян? yahoo


----------



## Кронмед (28 Авг 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> да у меня иначе и не бывает. а минутная слабость - это больше для проформы, кокетство этакое
> но вот нужен ли козе баян? yahoo


Мой милый Котик! Это как понимать? Наезд на мужиков?


----------



## Ell (28 Авг 2007)

Дорогой, Вы меня плохо изучили или "лето - это маленькая жизнь порознь"?  
Плохо мне без Вас в какой-то момент стало, ушла в жизнь и проявила слабость женскую, типа, слёзку решила попробовать пустить :blush200: 
Ан, не получилось, организм вовремя спохватился и не дал обезвожить себя


----------



## Winter (19 Окт 2007)

Где-то в этой теме было сказано, что поза "наездница" лучшая для мужчины при поясничном остеохондрозе!!! Вчера решили ее испробовать, после всего ели встал, жутко болела спина, хотя делали все плавно без резких движений и без сильной нагрузки на меня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2007)

Так же пробовали! Без проблем!


----------



## Ell (20 Окт 2007)

Winter написал(а):


> Где-то в этой теме было сказано, что поза "наездница" лучшая для мужчины при поясничном остеохондрозе!!!



Или позу неверно толкуете, или забыли, что у Вас не остеохондроз


----------



## Stas (20 Ноя 2007)

Попробую предположить что для мужчины так же оптимальным будет практикование даосских методик любви. Не эякулировать, что бы не тратить энергию. А плавно управлять энергией оргазма для самовосстановления того же позвоночника.


----------



## Кронмед (20 Ноя 2007)

Stas написал(а):


> Попробую предположить что для мужчины так же оптимальным будет практикование даосских методик любви. Не эякулировать, что бы не тратить энергию. А плавно управлять энергией оргазма для самовосстановления того же позвоночника.


А сперматогенез не заглохнет после таких практик?


----------



## Ell (20 Ноя 2007)

Stas написал(а):


> Не эякулировать, что бы не тратить энергию. А плавно управлять энергией оргазма для самовосстановления того же позвоночника.



Предлагаю вообще не жить!


----------



## Stas (21 Ноя 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> А сперматогенез не заглохнет после таких практик?



Не думаю... Даоссы практикуют такой подход на протяжении всей жизни, и кстати, это очень способствует различным вспомогательным средством при методиках лечения. Организм не тратит энергию на создание семени(а это 25-30% затрачиваемой организмом энергии в день, на полное восстановление требуется 2-3 дня). Так вот эту энергию можно высвобождать через оргазмические сокращения и если постоянно практиковать, то можно направлять в нужное вам русло. Ведь нередко секс бывает исцеляющим, так ведь? Это все на подсознании. Тематики по даосским секретам любви очень много. Похожа чем-то тантра, но это разные вещи, подразумевающие духовный рост и исцеление. Так вот.

Добавлено через 5 минут 


Ell написал(а):


> Предлагаю вообще не жить!



Нам навязывают, что эякуляция и оргазм едины, что оргазм это как бы награда за эякуляцию. Это совсем не так. Это два разных процесса. И при умении можно научится их разделять. Мужчина может получить оргазм и не эякулировать. Звучит дико, согласитесь ) Но это так. Иногда у меня получается. При постоянных тренировках можно достичь свободного управления и получать по несколько оргазмов за один половой акт.


----------



## Кронмед (21 Ноя 2007)

Stas написал(а):


> несколько оргазмов за один половой акт.


Скажи дружище, а женщина получает удовольствие:blush200: 
от такого мультиспорта.


----------



## Ell (21 Ноя 2007)

Stas написал(а):


> Тематики по даосским секретам любви очень много. Похожа чем-то тантра, но это разные вещи, подразумевающие духовный рост и исцеление.
> 
> При постоянных тренировках можно достичь свободного управления и получать по несколько оргазмов за один половой акт.



Если речь идет о количестве Ваших оргазмов, то используйте даосские практики, без вопросов.  
А я, например, рассматриваю секс, как единство любящих людей, прежде всего.


----------



## Stas (22 Ноя 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Скажи дружище, а женщина получает удовольствие:blush200:
> от такого мультиспорта.



Не будем рассматривать это как мультиспорт. Это совершенно неправильная метафора. Это скорее самосовершенствование своего организма. И почему женщина не должна от этого получать удовольствие?

Добавлено через 10 минут 


Ell написал(а):


> Если речь идет о количестве Ваших оргазмов, то используйте даосские практики, без вопросов.
> А я, например, рассматриваю секс, как единство любящих людей, прежде всего.



Все правильно. И Даосское искуство любви подразумевает под собой обязательное условие в наличии одного партнера, который любит Вас и которого любите Вы. Единство женской холодной Инь и мужской горячей Ян энергий, котрые во время секса наполняют "друг друга"  и дополняют медетативные возможности каждого. И если научится управлять этой энергией, можно напрвлять ее на самоисцеление, не самолечение, а именно самоисцеление. Но мужчина теряет энергию через потерю семени. Почитайте более подробнее о даосских секретах любви и Вы все поймете good


----------



## Ell (23 Ноя 2007)

Скорее, Вам нужно понять смысл *истинный* смысл восточных философий


----------



## dr.vale (23 Ноя 2007)

Привет всей честной шобле!
И Ell, и Кронмед, и Abelar, и micstura, и Sergeytn, и т.д.
Друзья, вы подпортили репутацию Ступину и Зинчуку ( уж не говорю про ваш medhouse ).
Подумывал пригласить " Ель" позировать на "обнажёнку", но... Кому теперь интересны прокуренные, усохшие пульпозные ядра?
Сделаем так.
Лучше я буду любить её вечно.
Пожелание
Любимая, брось курить, от этого усыхают не только ядра, но и мозги.
И пожалуйста, научись дышать правильно, в духе истинного смысла восточных философий.
Твой vale (veili) лат. прости, прощай.


----------



## Ell (23 Ноя 2007)

dr.vale написал(а):


> Подумывал пригласить " Ель" позировать на "обнажёнку", но...
> Лучше я буду любить её вечно.



Любите. Вечно. Памятник прямо сейчас в полный рост можете заказать  Обязательно с сигарой и бокалом коньяка в руках!

Мой ник читается, как Элл.


----------



## micstura (23 Ноя 2007)

Уря он и меня посчиал.Вспоминаеся анекдот про любимую тёщу котрую зять по пояс закопал и серебрянкой покрасил.


----------



## Ell (23 Ноя 2007)

да упасут меня Небеса от такого зятя


----------



## Stas (25 Ноя 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Скорее, Вам нужно понять смысл *истинный* смысл восточных философий



Не буду ввязываться в полемику. Я стараюсь следовать исскуству даоссов, не берусь утверждать, что во всем разбираюсь, но могу сказать одно, что здесь скрыта не только философия, а также интуитивное восприятие этой философии, как единого целого с природой и энергетической составляющей "космоса" Ци. Так называемая методика применения. Сама же философия в большинстве своем подразумевает аналитическое восприятие чего-либо, но в меньшей степени - духовное.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (25 Ноя 2007)

Вы знаете,Стас, не согласиться с Вами невозможно.Но тут Вы затрагиваете огромнейший пласт,который не уместится  даже,пожалуй ,в отдельно взятой теме.
Это вопрос духовного роста,связи физики и сознания( к примеру,та же самая аналитика),вписывание себя в  реальность(тот же социум) и т.п.Это очень объёмная работа длиною в жизнь.Так или иначе ,все с этим сталкиваются.Кто-то по касательной,кто-то глубже.Зависит от индивидуальности личности.А это в прямую зависит от готовности воспринимать такого рода материал или нет пока.Поэтому полемика здесь бессмыслена(в самом лучшем смысле)Хорошая тема,интересная.Но отдельная.


----------



## Kein Engel (16 Янв 2008)

*Половая жизнь после компрессионного перелома*

Здравствуйте. У моей жены краевой компрессионный перелом L2 позвонка. Без смещений, врачи говорят, что повезло. 
До диагностики перелома после травмы ходила и передвигалась полностью сама. 
Сейчас лечится стационарно - основной метод лечения - лежать неподвижно, не вставая. После 2х недель требуется повторное обследование (компьютерная томография), по результатам которой, возможно, отпустят домой. 
Скажите, пожалуйста, вредно ли после этой травмы заниматься сексом, на каком сроке это допускается, и есть ли ограничения. Спасибо.


----------



## Helen (18 Янв 2008)

*Половая жизнь после компрессионного перелома*



Kein Engel написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. У моей жены краевой компрессионный перелом L2 позвонка. Без смещений, врачи говорят, что повезло.
> До диагностики перелома после травмы ходила и передвигалась полностью сама.
> Сейчас лечится стационарно - основной метод лечения - лежать неподвижно, не вставая. После 2х недель требуется повторное обследование (компьютерная томография), по результатам которой, возможно, отпустят домой.
> Скажите, пожалуйста, вредно ли после этой травмы заниматься сексом, на каком сроке это допускается, и есть ли ограничения. Спасибо.



Конечно, вопросы такого рода как и другие по двигательной активности Вам следует задать нейрохирургу, который ведет Вашу жену в стационаре, ведь характер травмы индивидуален в каждом случае. Вы написали, что до диагностики перелома после травмы двигательных нарушений не было, но Вы не написали, был ли болевой синдром, были ли и есть ли в настоящий момент какие-либо изменения при неврологическом осмотре, и тд. Если можно, приведите полное описание исследования.


----------



## А л л а (30 Янв 2008)

*Перелом позвоночника и эрекция*

Здравствуйте. У моего молодого человека ( 27 лет) 8 лет назад был перелом позвоночника в 2 местах - в грудной части и поясничной в результате ДТП.  А сейчас у него плохая эрекция и еще проблемы с эякуляцией ( он не может кончить ). Это может быть связано с позвоночником?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2008)

Вполне может.


----------



## Aljex1 (10 Апр 2008)

Так все-таки, опасна ли поза "мужчина сзади" для мужчины, у которого грыжа в поясничном отделе позвоночника? 
Возможно кому-то этот вопрос покажется смешным, но для меня он вполне актуален (к сожалению).


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2008)

*Aljex1*, опасны резкие движения и скрутки.


----------



## Aljex1 (10 Апр 2008)

Что такое скрутки? Повороты верхней части туловища когда нижняя часть остается неподвижной? А наклоны в сторону,вперед-назад - это скрутки?


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2008)

А наклоны - это наклоны   Но наклоняться тоже нужно не резко.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (10 Апр 2008)

К сожалению уже ушел из большого секса. И не столько на основании смутного опыта, сколько на представлениях биомеханики, не рекомендую заниматься этим стоя при проблемном позвоночнике. Контролировать самый ответственный момент на предмет резкости может только иог. 
А вот после положения "на спине" (мужчины) есть все шансы утром выйти на работу.


----------



## Geolog (27 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

Тимур,по возможности расскажите,как биомеханика участвует в процессе секса.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (27 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

Как говорил Шерлок Хомс - "элементарно".
Первое нужно определиться в терминологии. Одним из определений механики является  - "наука о движении и равновесии тел". Приставка БИО обозначает, что речь идет о биологических телах. Секс без движения и равновесия биологических тел невозможен (теоретически полагаю даже при сексе по телефону). Таким образом, биомеханика, как наука, не может не учавстовать в процессе секса. Но! чрезмерный научный анализ может помешать самому процессу. Особенно в период. Поэтому установку нужно вырабатывать загодя. 
Поднимаемся на уровень выше. С точки зрения биомеханики, секс ничем не отличается от других вариантов повышенной физической нагрузки. И приближается к спортивным соревнованиям, где высока эмоциональная состовляющая с желанием победить чего бы это не стоило. И в любом положении. Вот здесь и таиться опасность.
Если спортсмен отработал свои движения до совершенства и постоянно поддерживает свою форму, он может многое себе позволит без повреждения (в пределах привычных отработанных движений). И наоборот.
Таким образом. Позвоночник не "любит" некоординированных резких движений, особенно непривычных. Вероятность повреждения повышается, если при этом идет нагрузка по оси позвононика. Вероятность повреждения повышается, если сочетаются многоплоскостные дивжения (одновременно наклон, поворот и сгибание).
Попытался себе представить и пришел в ужас.
Перечитал написанное и удивился. Прям вдохновение какое-то...
Волнуюсь, что ELL удалит до того, как Abelar прокомментирует. Но все таки курилка...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

Причина:


Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Попытался себе *представить* и пришел в ужас.
> *Перечитал* написанное и удивился. Прям вдохновение какое-то...



Следствие:


> К сожалению уже ушел из большого секса. И не столько на основании смутного опыта, сколько на *представлениях* биомеханики



Вывод:
Не представляем, а читаем по тексту и совершаем действие!


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (27 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

Здоровым то легко советовать и выводы делать ...


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*



Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Волнуюсь, что ELL удалит до того, как Abelar прокомментирует. Но все таки курилка...



Ell отдыхать изволила, если можно так сказать...
Что касается биомеханики и т.п. при сексе - Любить нужно, господа. Тогда и процесс позвоночник не заденет. А вот секс ради спортивного интереса - чреват последствиями.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

Обычное дело. Мужики про биомеханику, а девушки про любовь...


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

Девушки о романтике чаще всего 
А разумные существа о чувствах, присущих процессу yahoo


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

Предлагаю тост за романтику с чувствами, присущими процессу:inlove:
Точно в момент клика, тост реализую:drinks:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Сексуальная жизнь при болезнях позвоночника*

А я за представления, с последующими действиями и последствиями.:drinks:


----------



## K.Ksenia (10 Дек 2010)

Доктор, посоветуйте, пожалуйста! 
Моему мужу (31 год) неделю назад сделали операцию по поводу грыжи межпозвонкового диска l5-l4. Про зарядку и прочие вопросы реабилитации вроде как понятно, а с такими обычными вещами, как, например, секс, никто толком не объясняет. Слышала, что это очень вредно, особенно первые полтора-два месяца, именно из-за гормональных и прочих встрясок организма, а не только из-за нагрузки на спину. И я вроде бы готова потерпеть, но ему (может быть после предупреждений перед операцией, что может отразиться на мужской функции?) не терпится. Что делать? И отличается ли в данном случае оральный и "банальный"  секс по нагрузке?

Корсет носить не рекомендовали, сидеть разрешили на второй день после операции (делали тут, в Германии). Немного остался болевой синдром, противоспалительное принимает, как вставать и ложиться уже выучил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2010)

Делайте с ним, все что хотите.
Только медленно! Самайлик с красными щечками.


----------



## K.Ksenia (10 Дек 2010)

> Делайте с ним, все что хотите.
> Только медленно!



Спасибо за ответ. 
Что-то мне подсказывает, что медленно его не очень удовлетворит )), но будем стараться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2010)

Медленно, не в смысле процесса, а в смысле подготовки.

Четвертый курс. Практика по гинекологии.
На приеме пациентка с жалобами на кровотечение. Три месяца после родов. Кровотечение (мажет) после первого секса, после перерыва.
Врач смотрим и нам студентам показывает разрыв слизистой заднего свода влагалища.
-Дорогая, да он вам тут все разорвал, он у вас что, садист что ли?
-Да нет, он просто грубоват у меня, грубоват

Как Вы слишком много о НЁМ. А  о себе!


----------



## vzdribadyk (9 Мар 2011)

Уважаемые консультанты, скажите пожалуйса как секс влияет на позвоночник? Какие позы более предпочтительны и наоборот?
Сколько раз в день? И в неделю, полено или нет этим заниматься?


----------



## Kurt (9 Мар 2011)

Для мужчины очень положительно секс влияет на состояние всего организма включая позвоночник. И чем чаще тем лучше. Причем во всех практически позах кроме той, где компрессия на позвоночник создается, то есть на весу держать женщину. Острые периоды не в счет, когда мысли только о избавлении от боли.


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Мар 2011)

Не видно очереди консультантов, отвечающих на этот вопрос. :drinks:
На самом деле тема заслуживает обсуждения, поскольку именно интернетовская инкогнитость дает возможность зашоренным людям свободно говорить о наболевшем. Итак, бросаю перчатку консультантам и безапелляционно заявляю - при грыже поясничного диска больше 4мм занятия сексом противопоказаны. Кто примет вызов? 
:cray: umnik


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (9 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов безапелляционное заявление неминуемо содержит ошибки.
 Ну например,  немаловажна давность образования грыжи. При давности образования грыжи в 70-80 лет тому назад, с законченными процессами фиброза,  занятия сексом будут невозможны:cray:, но не будут противопоказаныnono.


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Мар 2011)

На счет невозможности сексуальной жизни в 70-летнем возрасте можно поспорить с примерами за и против. 
Давайте тогда уточним параметры - говорим о людях с наибольшей заинтересованностью в вопросе (40 - 60 лет).
Мое провокационное мнение - от секса будет увеличение размера грыжи.

Добавлено через 7 минут
В подтверждении своей провокации привожу такую логическую цепочку:
В 40 лет грыжи есть у всех - сексом народ все равно продолжает более чем активно заниматься - в 50 приходят к нам на форум с ухудшением состояния - значит это все от секса!!!

Добавлено через 24 минуты
Дорогие форумчане, присоединяйтесь пожалуйста к дискуссии, будем вместе думать над ответом на этот важный вопрос.


----------



## vzdribadyk (9 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов, мне 22 года, у меня грыжа л5-с1 4,1мм следуя, вашим рассуждениям мне теперь прекратить этим заниматься)))? Может объясните мне, почему же секс, отрицательно влияет на грыжу, вроде тот же лфк?


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Мар 2011)

Давайте сравнивать.
ЛФК Вы делаете согласно рекомендациям уважаемых докторов, например Федора Петровича Ступина, а сексом занимаетесь не прислушиваясь к этому замечательному человеку.
ЛФК делается под личным наблюдением инструктора, которого Вы почему-то игнорируете при занятиях сексом.
При ЛФК есть четкие рекомендации, вроде постепенного увеличения нагрузки и амплитуды движения, что полностью отсутствует при неконтролируемых врачами форума сексуальных нагрузках.
Достаточно?
umnik nono :cray:


----------



## vzdribadyk (10 Мар 2011)

Что же получается, мне заниматься сексом с инструктором лфк только)))
А если серьезно, как быть, ведь должен же быть, какой то, выход из ситуации, Федор Петрович спасайте:-(нужны ваши рекомендации, и ваше уважаемое мнение...


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Мар 2011)

Хорошо, что пока не требуется личное присутствие непревзойденного Федора Петровича... :prankster2:


----------



## druk (10 Мар 2011)

бред, занимайтесь, я разрешаю!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Давайте сравнивать.
> ЛФК Вы делаете согласно рекомендациям уважаемых докторов, например Федора Петровича Ступина, а сексом занимаетесь не прислушиваясь к этому замечательному человеку.
> ЛФК делается под личным наблюдением инструктора, которого Вы почему-то игнорируете при занятиях сексом.
> При ЛФК есть четкие рекомендации, вроде постепенного увеличения нагрузки и амплитуды движения, что полностью отсутствует при неконтролируемых врачами форума сексуальных нагрузках.
> ...



Общий вывод:
Заниматься сексом при грыже диска надо под наблюдением врача!
А учитывая необходимость профилактики проблемы, и до грыжи, так же без врача-НИЗЯЯЯ!

Проблема больше надуманная. Можно всё и повсякому, лишь бы не вызывало боли в спине в процессе.

За всю мою практику, только однажды отпущенный из стационара (лечение боли в спине) на выходные, офицер, дал обострение боли в спине после интенсивного секса (очень интенсивного, т.к. вместо жены поехал к другой девушке).

Вот появление боли в копчике после анально секса, было раза три.


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Мар 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Заниматься сексом при грыже диска надо под наблюдением врача!


 
СКРОМНО, КОНЕЧНО!!!
Но где-ж столько доХторов найтить?!

Добавлено через 5 минут
На самом деле я своим прооперированным пациентам рекомендую не отказываться от секса. С одним ограничением - постепенно увеличивать физическую нагрузку.
Психологически очень важно, чтобы люди были как можно меньше ограничены после хирургического вмешательства. Так достигается более естественная реабилитация в нормальную жизнь.
Перестаю быть Старухой Шапокляк и полностью поддерживаю рекомендации нашего Метра - доктора Ступина.
aiwan


----------



## vzdribadyk (10 Мар 2011)

Самая безопасная поза, я считаю, когда партнерша сверху, и когда партнер сверху, как бы нет осевой нагрузки. Я считаю, если человек еще будет заморачиваться насчет секса, то психологическое влияние, еще более проблему грыжи усугубит, ведь как, ни как, гармоны радости вырабатываются...


----------



## Семен (10 Мар 2011)

Докатились ......
Если честно то на каждом "железном" форуме тоже присутвует тема из разряда: "Влияние секса на бодибилдинг и тренировочный процесс" :p

Там то понятно почему задают такие вопросы, там у всех "в голове железо", а тут видать "болячки в голове". 

Мне все этро начинает напоминать советский анекдот
-А перестанишь пить ради Партии
-Конечно
-А перестанешь спать с женщинами ради Партии
-Конечно
-А жизнь отдашь ради Партии
-Конечно, нахрена мне такая жизнь тогда нужна. 

Вы не относитесь так серьезно к докторам, у них юмор такой....секс, это неотъемлемая часть существования, некоторым даже не нужно присутствие партнера, кстати....это неотъемлемая часть эволюции, без этого не было нас с вами, это природа заложила....
но не как не сидеть перед монитором по 9 часов в день, потом ездить на машине сидя до работы, и дома сидеть на диване, а еще таскать тяжести, думая что "сильный". 

Если еще и сексом не заниматься, то и с органом будет фиброз-склероз-кальцификация:p


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (10 Мар 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Самая безопасная поза, я считаю, когда партнерша сверху, и когда партнер сверху, ...


Вот отсюда поподробнееgoodyahoo:blush200:. Бог с ним и с грыжами и с безопасностью, только поподробнееumnik

Добавлено через 15 минут


Доктор Попов написал(а):


> На счет невозможности сексуальной жизни в 70-летнем возрасте можно поспорить с примерами за и против.


Ох Док, у Вас в Одессе 2+2 все равно 5. Я говорил *о давности грыжи* 70-80 лет. А если она приключилась хотя бы в 20 лет..., то требую пример для вдохновения.:nyam:


----------



## Fint (11 Мар 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Самая безопасная поза, я считаю, когда партнерша сверху, и когда партнер сверху, .


А кто тогда снизу???:blush200:


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (11 Мар 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> А кто тогда снизу???:blush200:


good:drinks: как всё здесь серьёзно... а действительно, кто?aiwanumnik


----------



## IrinaNsk (11 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> ЛФК делается под личным наблюдением инструктора, которого Вы почему-то игнорируете при занятиях сексом.
> При ЛФК есть четкие рекомендации, вроде постепенного увеличения нагрузки и амплитуды движения, что полностью отсутствует при неконтролируемых врачами форума сексуальных нагрузках.
> Достаточно?
> umnik nono :cray:



good   Беру Ваши рассуждения в качестве руководства к действию. Секс под контролем инструктора ЛФК и при его активном участии, просто мечта. Мой инструктор по ЛФК безумно сексуальный и обаятельный мужчина! Осталась сущая мелочь – приобщить его к этим самым сексуальным нагрузкам! :blush200::inlove:


----------



## Нася (11 Мар 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> А кто тогда снизу???:blush200:


 
:blush200:


----------



## aiste (11 Мар 2011)

ja vsio svojemu....nelzia...nelzia.tak on mne bistrenko etu temu otkril....tipo nesvisti,davaj "rabotat":blush200:


----------



## Ольга . (11 Мар 2011)

Тема становится хитом. Vzdribadyk! Не томите народ, ответьте на интересующий всех вопрос!


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (11 Мар 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> :blush200:


  все девушки  заметно заволновались...:blush200::blush200::inlove: это весна...


----------



## IrinaNsk (11 Мар 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> А кто тогда снизу???:blush200:


 

yahoo Рискну предположить - может кто-то третий?:blush200:


----------



## Ольга . (11 Мар 2011)

А мне кажется, тут два варианта:
1. Автор темы опечатался
2. Может, имелось в виду "партнер (с грыжей) сверху" ИЛИ "партнерша (если грыжа у неё) сверху".
Тогда закономерно возникает вопрос: а если грыжи у обоих? Как в таком случае рассчитывается "осевая нагрузка"?


----------



## Fint (11 Мар 2011)

IrinaNsk написал(а):


> yahoo Рискну предположить - может кто-то третий?:blush200:


 
Инструктор???yahoo


----------



## Kotenok (11 Мар 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Самая безопасная поза, я считаю, когда партнерша сверху, и когда партнер сверху, как бы нет осевой нагрузки.


 
Я конечно не Vzdribadyk, но мне кажется, что ответ однозначный это опечатка. Там должно стоять "или"?


----------



## IrinaNsk (11 Мар 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> Инструктор???yahoo


 
good Звучит заманчиво!   :nyam:


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (11 Мар 2011)

zanuda написал(а):


> А мне кажется, тут два варианта:
> 1. Автор темы опечатался
> 2. Может, имелось в виду "партнер (с грыжей) сверху" ИЛИ "партнерша (если грыжа у неё) сверху".
> Тогда закономерно возникает вопрос: а если грыжи у обоих? Как в таком случае рассчитывается "осевая нагрузка"?



я за разумный пункт № 1.aiwan конечно же...
ну и вопрос тоже интересный,кстати.и , скорее всего - практический, если учесть специфику форума)umnik:cray:


----------



## Нася (11 Мар 2011)

> Я конечно не Vzdribadyk, но мне кажется, что ответ однозначный это опечатка. Там должно стоять "или"?



Кэт!)) Подрезать крылья такой высокой птице!! Зачем ты так??
Тут еще страниц на 10 версий намечалось...)


----------



## Kotenok (11 Мар 2011)

zanuda написал(а):


> А мне кажется, тут два варианта:
> 1. Автор темы опечатался
> 2. Может, имелось в виду "партнер (с грыжей) сверху" ИЛИ "партнерша (если грыжа у неё) сверху".
> Тогда закономерно возникает вопрос: а если грыжи у обоих? Как в таком случае рассчитывается "осевая нагрузка"?


 
Ну ладно уж!
Я никому крылья не обрубала! nono
Так как вначале ответ на вопрос  был дан zanuda (ой). А вернее мы одновременно ответили на вопрос. 
Фантазируем дальше! :nyam:


----------



## Ольга . (11 Мар 2011)

Как говорится, ещё не вечер. Автор темы, наверное, специально не выходит в эфир - держит паузу. А вдруг ответ будет для всех неожиданностью? (Ох, сдаётся мне, что Ксения нас наругает!!!)


----------



## Нася (11 Мар 2011)

Не она, добрая. Ну максимум, в курилку выгонит.. 
Вот там мы и разойдемся!!:p


----------



## Буся (11 Мар 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> Инструктор???yahoo


 
Ну ясно - инструктор! Сказано же - под наблюдением!umnik


----------



## Ольга . (11 Мар 2011)

Эх, жаль вчера вечер пропал из-за технических работ!


----------



## Доктор Попов (12 Мар 2011)

Девицы-красавицы, насколько веселее читать эту тему, чем всякие там "Плохо", "Печально" и пр!!! Именно поэтому и вызвал на дуэль консультантов. Давайте продолжать стеб, помогает по жизни.

Но если серьезно, то по этому вопросу нет никаких научных работ, по крайней мере я не читал об опасности секса при нестабильной дископатии позвоночника. Для своих прооперированных больных за последнее время сформировал более-менее стандартный ответ. Во первых, начинать заниматься сексом только тогда, когда этого действительно хочется, а не когда муж/жена настаивает. Во вторых, прежде чем листать новое издание Камасутры, стоит оглянуться на физическую активность в последние два-три дня. Если она была на уровне столовая-туалет-диван с обезболивающими, то сложная секс-гимнастика пока должна подождать лучших времен. В третьих, если пациент готов попробовать позу "Ганеши, вытаптывающего рисовые посевы под луной", то пусть топчет себе на здоровье, в крайнем случае в процессе перейдет на что-то более удобоваримое.


----------



## Буся (12 Мар 2011)

А мне физиотерапевт (по секрету) сказала, что сексом надо чаще заниматься, мол, оргазм очень хорошо на организм влияет . Типа кровь разгоняет, наполняет ее кислородом и т.п. Воть..


----------



## Татоша (12 Мар 2011)

Нам, девушкам с грыжами, в общем только польза от этого дела - лежишь,кровь приливает ,гормоны вырабатываются. А вот мужчинам с грыжами ( я думаю) тяжеловато,если только вторую половинку уговорить сверху.
Главное,чтоб хотя бы один здоров был


----------



## Нюшка (12 Мар 2011)

По-моему здесь в посте №114 Варшава о сексе все рассказала:https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread8525-12.html


----------



## Доктор Попов (12 Мар 2011)

Просто к жизни так быстрее возвращаться!


----------



## druk (12 Мар 2011)

Татоша написал(а):


> А вот мужчинам с грыжами ( я думаю) тяжеловато,если только вторую половинку уговорить сверху.
> Главное,чтоб хотя бы один здоров был


 
Да не, все нормально, легко  и полезно


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Апр 2011)

Ага я имел ввиду "ИЛИ" )) а так я заметил что поясница побаливает на утро после секса, а еще  я для себя нашел хороший способ уходить на целый день от боли, лфк минут 20, не делать до боли! И сразу в скипидаровую ванну минут 20, не смывать водой скипидар! полежать на иплликаторе любом, на целый день хватает жить без боли.


----------



## Нася (1 Апр 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> лфк минут 20, не делать до боли! И сразу в скипидаровую ванну минут 20, не смывать водой скипидар! полежать на иплликаторе любом, на целый день хватает жить без боли.


Здоровско. А что из лфк?


----------



## Нюшка (1 Апр 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> И сразу в скипидаровую ванну минут 20.


Многие лечебные заведения предлагают для лечения всяческих проблем со спиной, с суставами и т.д. скипидарные ванны Залманова. Мне еще в первом санатории-профилактории, в который я обращалась для лечения,  сказали, что, если б мне их можно было, то непременно полегчало бы мне. А вот коллега моя курс прошла в комплексе с физиопроцедурами, и таки ремиссия полгода уже.  Правда, к названию темы это отношение не имеет


----------



## kuhtik (1 Апр 2011)

Вот ничего личного, ни к кому, чисто мое, субъективное -  не верю (это я про скипидар)...


----------



## kuhtik (1 Апр 2011)

Ой, прочла всю тему, вот ж блин, езди в отпуск, столько увлекательного пропустила... да, после всего, вышесказанного, какой скипидар... к терапевту


----------



## Нася (3 Апр 2011)

Скипидар - это круто!!! Кровь разгоняет до реактивных скоростей!!))
А нам же этого и нужно!)


----------



## Татоша (3 Апр 2011)

Если вернуться к названию темы,то секс разгоняет кровь не хуже скипидара. Так что - ванну со скипидарчиком - и в кровать .


----------



## Нася (4 Апр 2011)

ну да, или чередовать, чтоб не лопнуть)
Вообще после этих ванн нужно укутаться и лежать, потеть.
Если все сделать правильно, то потеть будешь сильно. Ну, примерно как при хорошем сексе)


----------



## vzdribadyk (4 Апр 2011)

Неа ванны вообще респект, говорят есть еще с желтой эмульсией, она чисто для лечения суставов и остеохондроза.. плюс идет омоложение кожи)) после секса самое то принять такую ванночку...


----------



## Нася (5 Апр 2011)

А, ну если в таком порядке - то наверное да)


----------



## кристинка (30 Апр 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Неа ванны вообще респект, говорят есть еще с желтой эмульсией, она чисто для лечения суставов и остеохондроза.. плюс идет омоложение кожи)) после секса самое то принять такую ванночку...



а у меня  ванны нету....а только душевая кабина
а по поводу темы, ограничения к сожалению есть...и это ни нра....ни расслабиться а то дёрнёшься как нибудь....и поза женщина -сверху тоже как то ни радостна становиться так как подразумеваеться что движения по горизонтали присутствуют а ни только по вертикали---- думала как бы скорую вызывать ни пришлось


----------



## vzdribadyk (30 Апр 2011)

Ну нужно этим делом заниматься в стиле вальса. плавно и без рывков, а не как кролики, тогда не должно произойти ч.п)))


----------



## кристинка (30 Апр 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Ну нужно этим делом заниматься в стиле вальса. плавно и без рывков, а не как кролики, тогда не должно произойти ч.п)))


как в известном анекдоте---"медленно и печально"
ну это же своего рода ограничение . опять же....
хочеться как хочеться ....а ни так как можно и "доктор прописал"


----------



## vzdribadyk (30 Апр 2011)

У вас после Секса, есть какие то неприятные ощущения? Если есть полежите минут 10 на Ипликаторе ляпко и должно все пройти...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> У вас после Секса, есть какие то неприятные ощущения? Если есть полежите минут 10 на Ипликаторе ляпко и должно все пройти...



Может сразу на Ляпко, а не на сексзанятия?


----------



## vzdribadyk (2 Май 2011)

)))


----------



## Нася (3 Май 2011)

очень эротично... охи и ахи плано переходят в ахи и охи. теперь уже от укладывания на иголочках.


----------



## кристинка (3 Май 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> очень эротично... охи и ахи плано переходят в ахи и охи. теперь уже от укладывания на иголочках.


 можно совместить---"приятное" с "полезным" ....только у меня пока что нету аппликаторанадо это исправить


----------



## Нася (3 Май 2011)

В самом деле можно совмещать - тот кто снизу - лежит на ипликаторе, потом меняемся. Польза однозначная.
А если серьезно, Кристинка, он так помогает, этот Ляпко!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2011)

> Кристинка, он так помогает, этот Ляпко!!!!




Надо осторожнее!
Старая медицинская шутка:
Можно ли забеременеть от капель Зеленина (лекарство)?
Можнео, если будет капать сам Зеленин.


----------



## abelar (4 Май 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> очень эротично... охи и ахи плано переходят в ахи и охи. теперь уже от укладывания на иголочках.


Прям как в анегдоте:
-Розочка! я тольки чито от консультации доктора Абеляра..... Все то, что мы 40 лет принимали за оргазм, оказалось-таки астмой?!!!!


----------



## Нася (4 Май 2011)

))))))))))))))))


----------



## daria181289 (18 Авг 2011)

Ага, лежишЬ) а если сверху, то ты там пляшешь как на танцах, и бедра еще ого-го как работают. но я все равно от секса не собираюсь отказываться. Считаю, что он исключительно полезен для всего организма. мне 21 год, я даже еще толком распробовать не успела! это ж все равно, что у пятилетнего ребенка конфетку изо рта вынуть.)


----------



## ru-men-s (19 Авг 2011)

корсет в помощь


----------



## Asper (20 Авг 2011)

Очень полезная тема: кто хочет, но временно не может (как хочет) - хотя бы поговрит об этом, какая ни какая, но разрядка! Уже с первого сообщения "в пространстве темы витает насущная потребность ее участников" заиметь "Практическое руководство по технике половых сношений для пациентов с вертеброневрологической патологией" под ред. Иванова Ивана Ивановича* академика РАМН, доктора медицинских наук, профессора, зав. каф. ФУВ вертеброневрологии с курсом сексологии.

*ФИО вымышленное, совпадение с ФИО реального лица прошу считать непреднамеренным (случайностью).


----------



## daria181289 (12 Сен 2011)

Секс - не только приятное, но и
очень полезное занятие, судите
сами:
- секс в 5 раз эффективнее снимает
боль, чем, к примеру, валиум, так
как после оргазма уровень окситоцина поднимается в 5 раз, что
ведёт к выбросу огромного
количества эндорфинов, которые
уменьшают боль (начиная
головной и заканчивая болями при
артрите); - секс является природным
антигистаминным средством и
может помочь при заложенном
носе, астме и высокой температуре;
- секс помогает при мигрени, так как
снижает давление в сосудах головного мозга;
- секс снижает риск возникновения
некоторых форм рака, способствует
укреплению мускулатуры и
избавлению от лишнего веса.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (12 Сен 2011)

daria181289 написал(а):


> Секс - ....


Если бы все это, да в стихах. В любом случае, узнал много нового и интересного.   .


----------



## ru-men-s (13 Сен 2011)

daria181289 написал(а):


> Секс - не только приятное, но и
> очень полезное занятие, судите
> сами:
> - секс в 5 раз эффективнее снимает
> ...


Как не странно, но после секса самочувствие улучшается на самом деле, словно занимался ЛФК!)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2011)

ru-men-s написал(а):


> Как не странно, но после секса самочувствие улучшается на самом деле, словно занимался ЛФК!)))



А я боюсь, что скоро ЛФК даст ощущение как после секса!


----------



## daria181289 (13 Сен 2011)

ЛФК меня еще до оргазма не доводило 

Кстати, я слышала, что во время занятиями спортом - физической активности тоже выделяются эндорфины, тоже самое обезболивающее.


----------



## ru-men-s (14 Сен 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А я боюсь, что скоро ЛФК даст ощущение как после секса!


Что Вы имеете ввиду?


----------



## ru-men-s (14 Сен 2011)

daria181289 написал(а):


> ЛФК меня еще до оргазма не доводило
> 
> Кстати, я слышала, что во время занятиями спортом - физической активности тоже выделяются эндорфины, тоже самое обезболивающее.


Смотря с кем делать ЛФК!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2011)

ru-men-s написал(а):


> Что Вы имеете ввиду?


Старею!


----------



## Lexm52 (15 Сен 2011)

А лучше наоборот: что делать, если болит спина, а твой партнер уже не  может без секса???


----------



## ru-men-s (16 Сен 2011)

Lexm52 написал(а):


> А лучше наоборот: что делать, если болит спина, а твой партнер уже не может без секса???


Когда болит спина - человеку как минимум не до секса!


----------



## kazak1910 (19 Сен 2011)

скажите...вот у меня была операция по удалению грыжи в поясничном отделе с установкой диам...сексом через какое время можно было заниматься???а то я через месяц уже начал...не повлияет это на мое состояние??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2011)

Не повлиет.
Отрицательно не повлияет.


----------



## nats-77 (14 Ноя 2011)

Ой, ну чего вы- "сверху, снизу"!..  Можно же и по-другому: на боку (оба) или он на боку- она на спине. Можно, Доктор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2011)

Можно, а он в курсе, что он будет?


----------



## nats-77 (16 Ноя 2011)

> а он в курсе, что он будет


 что НА БОКУ он будет? или что вообще СЕКС будет??? Ну надо морально подготовить товарисча


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2011)

Правильно, то что он БУДЕТТТТТ! В конце твердое Т.


----------



## zMarinaz (17 Ноя 2011)

Может немного и не в тему, но у меня вопрос: у меня мышцы ягодиц (что влияет и на другие мышцы) находятся в сокращенном состоянии и онемении, как быстро это состояние проходит? А то уж ооочень хочется, но не можется(. Или можно и так попробовать, не прихватит ли судорога в процессе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2011)

> А то уж ооочень хочется, но не можется...


К врачу обращались.


----------



## zMarinaz (18 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К врачу обращались.


Обращалась, я тогда амплипульс делала, невропатолог сказал, что это нормальное явление, скоро пройдет (это было 25 октября). Вот тут вот все написано - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7207/


----------



## andriashka (8 Дек 2011)

Говорят, что грыжа это приговор и образ жизни. Но жизнь без секса это же пародия на нее.
Хотелось бы услышать мнения по этому поводу.


----------



## Alchimik (8 Дек 2011)

Грыжа точно не приговор, если вы с этим не согласны. Это же просто радикулит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2011)

Грыжа, это не радикулит.
Жизнь без секса, это тоже ЖИЗНЬ, только без секса.


----------



## gudkov (9 Дек 2011)

andriashka написал(а):


> Говорят, что грыжа это приговор и образ жизни.


 Чушь говорят. С таким же успехом любой перелом можно назвать приговором))) Бывают осложнения, как и при повреждениях других тканей, не более того. Зарубцевался диск, живите дальше, как жили раньше.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Янв 2012)

Добрый день болею почти 4 месяца у меня грыжа l5s1, спросила врача о сексе,
сказал надо только аккуратно, это даже для женщины полезно, нервы спокойней, кровообращение малого таза восстанавливается, ну и наше дорогое воспаление меньше. Месячные не такие болезненные. Только потихоньку и попробуйте позу сбоку.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (7 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... Жизнь без секса, это тоже ЖИЗНЬ, только без секса.


 
Есть (к сожалению) женщины, для которых секс - это неприносящая удовольствия обязанность (и не более того) перед мужем (законным или гражданским), поэтому "грыжа" для них может быть средством избавления от этой обязанности, и в момент "рождения грыжи МПД" они начинают жить заново, - "свободно" от указанной ранее обязанности, что не может не радовать их Ид.
.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Янв 2012)

Так получается тогда от нервопотологу к геникологу но не к любимому мужу под бочек.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Янв 2012)

НЕТ ФИЗИОЛОГИЯ БЕРЕТ СВОЕ, ПОСЛЕ СЕКСА ЖЕНЩИНА ЦВЕТЕТ. У МЕНЯ БЫЛО ВОЗДЕРЖАНИЕ 3 МЕСЯЦА, МУЖ БОЯЛСЯ, ЧТО ВДРУГ БОЛЬНО МНЕ СДЕЛАЕТ, Я ПРОСИЛА КОЛОТЬ МНЕ ДИКСАЛГИН И МЫ ПОТИХОНЬКУ, ЭТО НАША ФИЗИОЛОГИЯ КАК БЕ3 ЭТОГО.


----------



## ylianovich (7 Янв 2012)

В германии в году так 2005 был на учебе по реабилитации, так там всем оперированным больным на крупных суставах (тазобедренном, коленном) выдавали инструкцию в схемах, по занятию сексом,( в процессе реабилитации), оперированным на позвоночнике кстати ничего не давали... Поискал счас по бумагам, хотел выложить... но не нашел...


----------



## Осипов Сергей (13 Янв 2012)

Наталья Демьянова написал(а):


> Добрый день болею почти 4 месяца у меня грыжа l5s1, спросила врача о сексе,
> сказал надо только аккуратно, это даже для женщины полезно, нервы спокойней, кровообращение малого таза восстанавливается, ну и наше дорогое воспаление меньше. Месячные не такие болезненные. Только потихоньку и попробуйте позу сбоку.


 
Меня грыжа не останавливает. Может это и вредно, но сколько той жизни!!! ;-) Уже два месяца болею, но в ЭТОМ себе не отказываю.


----------



## Кристина88 (7 Фев 2012)

А я бы хотела знать при протрузиях в пояснице можно  ли применять позу женщина сверху (если проблемы у нее) все таки это нагрузка на поясницу или наоборот полезно типа упражнение.????


----------



## Антенна (2 Апр 2012)

Здравствуйте! Перечитала всю тему, но не нашла ответа на вопрос: через сколько дней после операции и в какой позе можно заняться сексом? Я женщина, заниматься сексом буду с мужчиной. Операция была по удалению диска l4-l5 дискэктомия, неделю назад. У врача-хирурга спросить постеснялась, у дежурного тоже, у медбрата тоже, все мужчины попались, ну в общем, на форум последняя надежда.


----------



## Painbegone (2 Апр 2012)

Я уже помещал ссылку пару дней назад:
http://backandneck.about.com/od/sexuality/tp/sextips.htm
Во время оргазма и у мужчин и у женщин бурно выделяются эндорфины, которые вызывают эффект эйфории и обезболивания (эндогенные морфины). Даже временное обезболивание очень полезно, оно дает организму возможность разорвать хотя бы временно порочный круг: боль: воспаление:отек тканей:боль.Секс очень полезен всем ,а больным с болью в позвоночнике особенно.(используя, конечно здравый смысл)"посоветуйтесь с врачом"


----------



## Антенна (2 Апр 2012)

Спасибо!


----------



## Painbegone (2 Апр 2012)

У нас во многих клиниках больным предоставляют секс со специально обученными врачами .(у нас все еще 1 апреля)


----------



## Антенна (2 Апр 2012)

Да-да, именно поэтому я и боялась спрашивать у врачей, а вдруг бы ответили: когда можно? Да прямо сейчас! ))))


----------



## andriashka (8 Апр 2012)

А через какое время после операции по удалению грыжи уже можно будет..ну хоть бочком как нить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> А через какое время после операции по удалению грыжи уже можно будет..ну хоть бочком как нить?


 Да хоть в первый день, но больновато.
Вопрос не в том ЧТО, а в том КАК!


----------



## andriashka (9 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да хоть в первый день, но больновато.
> Вопрос не в том ЧТО, а в том КАК!


Да уж...это пожалуй главный вопрос..КАК не навредить себе и доставить удовольствие партнерше


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2012)

Как доставить удовольствие не тема этого форума, а как не навредить себе, просто делайте все под музыку вальса, поневоле все будет неспешно и с расстановкой.


----------



## andriashka (9 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как доставить удовольствие не тема этого форума, а как не навредить себе, просто делайте все под музыку вальса, поневоле все будет неспешно и с расстановкой.


Спасибо доктор, "Лунная соната" Бетховена подойдет думаю тоже)))


----------



## ДианаР72 (16 Апр 2012)

Я извиняюсь, что встреваю, ну уж больно тема интересная для меня:  а мне, поломатой, можно заниматься?


----------



## Антенна (16 Апр 2012)

У меня была операция 4 нед.назад, после операции слабость ноги, разрабатываю потихоньку, дня 2 назад заболела простудой - насморк, боль в горле, стала лечиться (издалека захожу. Сегодня опять почувствовала слабость в ноге, вроде сила уже нарастала, а сегодня еле хожу, и упражнений не смогла сделать вчерашнее количетсво, рассказала врачу, она сказала на фоне ОРВИ может быть такое. А вечером внезапно вспомнила, что вчера был неоднократный секс, в позе миссионера (такую позицию предпочитает мой муж). Сказала мужу, что наверно это из-за секса и позу надо бы поменять, а он говорит, что не из-за секса, что я все выдумала, но ведь давление на крестец нешуточное (он весит 120 кг)? Все же, из-за чего я сегодня так ослабла? 
У докторши спросить неудобно, женщина лет 50, вдруг не знает, что такое "поза миссионера", или просто от греха подальше запретит.


----------



## andriashka (16 Апр 2012)

ДианаР72 написал(а):


> Я извиняюсь, что встреваю, ну уж больно тема интересная для меня:  а мне, поломатой, можно заниматься?


А до какой степени поломата то..ну лежать то можете ж:-D


----------



## ДианаР72 (16 Апр 2012)

Лежать то можно ,а вот чтобы меня двигали туда сюда наверно нельзя с компрессионным оскольчатым переломом Th11 и еще перелом голени .


----------



## Антенна (18 Апр 2012)

Никто мне отвечает, эх! Глупость спросила...


----------



## ДианаР72 (18 Апр 2012)

Добрый день, думаю, что надо поменять, хотя я не врач, может сбоку.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (18 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Никто мне отвечает, эх! Глупость спросила...


 
Не отвечают, потому что доктора, читая ваше сообщение и выстраивая перед собой умозрительный визуальный ряд из ярких наполненных эмоциями-впечатлением картинок, изображающих то, что с вами происходило (многократный секс, поза миссионера) и как это происходило (+ впечатление от мужа в 120 кг давящего на крестец ... ), и который (визуальный ряд картинок) должен служить материалом для теоретических врачебных (медицинских) размышлений для ответа и формирования вам рекомендаций, - производит обратный эффект - уводит размышления врачей совсем в другу сторону (типа эротические фантазии), парализует вторую сигнальную систему, раскрепощая первую сигнальную систему, а она как известна скупа на размышления (на аналитический процесс высших психических функций) и богата на эмоции, вот и молчим, вот и не отвечаем. А вопрос не глупый, хороший вопрос, спасибо за вопрос.


----------



## shu (18 Апр 2012)

Олег Владимирович, редко встретишь столь стройное по стилистике и такое длинное предложение. Едва за мыслью смогла уследить...


----------



## Антенна (19 Апр 2012)

Олег Владимирович, большое спасибо за столь развернутый ответ, хоть из него и непонятно, как быть с позой миссионера, но - очень смеялись. Вот, кстати, поэтому и не спрашиваю на очном визите про такие вещи, из-за них, из-за сигнальных систем, чтоб их


----------



## natalia_vl (25 Апр 2012)

.... интереснейшая тема


----------



## natalia_vl (26 Апр 2012)

я вот тут подумала.. а говорят, что после секса дети родиться могут ... Через какое время беременеть-то можно пытаться, что б не чревато было? И что кесарево теперь по умолчанию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2012)

natalia_vl написал(а):


> я вот тут подумала.. а говорят, что после секса дети родиться могут ... Через какое время беременеть-то можно пытаться, что б не чревато было? И что кесарево теперь по умолчанию?


Ааааа, теперь понятно откуда у меня дочь!
Рекомендую беременеть через год, и кесарево по показаниям, к которым грыжа и операция не относятся.


----------



## natalia_vl (26 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ааааа, теперь понятно откуда у меня дочь!
> Рекомендую беременеть через год, и кесарево по показаниям, к которым грыжа и операция не относятся.


Ну, вот и я доктору хоть на что-то глаза открыла... Спасибо за рекомендации


----------



## Спинка5 (27 Апр 2012)

Меня во всем этом интересует вредно ли  для  спины, если партнер, гм, раза в 2 тяжелее меня. Реально задумалась.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (27 Апр 2012)

Спинка5 написал(а):


> Меня во всем этом интересует вредно ли для спины, если партнер, гм, *раза в 2 тяжелее меня*. Реально задумалась.


 





Действительно что-то случилось с нашей действительностью ... или я что-то перестал понимать в вопросах интимных (половых) отношений ... с каких это пор женщин стала беспокоить "*раз*мерность" веса партнера, а не "*раз*мерность" его φαλλός (фалос), или нынче на брачное ложе допускают только безруких мужчин или мужчин со связанными за спиной руками (чтобы, ай-я-яй, не баловали и не распускали руки), ... в связи с чем женщине приходится каждый акт совокупления совмещать с пауэрлифтингом ...


----------



## natalia_vl (27 Апр 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Действительно что-то случилось с нашей действительностью ... или я что-то перестал понимать в вопросах интимных (половых) отношений ... с каких это пор женщин стала беспокоить "*раз*мерность" веса партнера, а не "*раз*мерность" его φαλλός (фалос), или нынче на брачное ложе допускают только безруких мужчин или мужчин со связанными за спиной руками (чтобы, ай-я-яй, не баловали и не распускали руки), ... в связи с чем женщине приходится каждый акт совокупления совмещать с пауэрлифтингом ...


.... мы же теперь не обычные, а всего боющееся женщины)))... Но нес думаю и правда значения не имеет... Главное умеючи все делать


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (27 Апр 2012)

Помню старожилы нашей клиники рассказывали как неожиданно забеременела девушка со сколиозом, которая лежала в отделении уже полгода. Cтрогий постельный режим, несколько человек в палате и гипсовый корсет нисколько не помешали...


----------



## natalia_vl (27 Апр 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Помню старожилы нашей клиники рассказывали как неожиданно забеременела девушка со сколиозом, которая лежала в отделении уже полгода. Cтрогий постельный режим, несколько человек в палате и гипсовый корсет нисколько не помешали...


 
 ой...


----------



## Антенна (27 Апр 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> ... с каких это пор женщин стала беспокоить "*раз*мерность" веса партнера, а не "*раз*мерность" его φαλλός (фалос)..


Как прооперировали сразу и заинтересовались, а до того, конечно, совсем другие параметры интересовали... Но вес-то еще и растет, в отличие от, как говорится....


----------



## Спинка5 (27 Апр 2012)

Если бы общались на форуме об афродезиаках, да, вес не имел бы значения. А раз форум о позвоночнике-то почему этот вопрос вызывает такое удивление? Вертикальная нагрузка имеет значение, а горизонтальная по вашему нет?
Олег Владимирович, времена все те же, и мужчины во все времена были разные, сейчас мы просто можем позволить себе сказать об этом. И кстати, о "размерности" больше переживают мужчины, впрочем как и всегда.


----------



## andriashka (10 Июн 2012)

Скажите пожалуйста...если женщина сверху, а кровать не твердая и чувствуешь прогиб..это очень вредно после операции?


----------



## andriashka (10 Июн 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Есть (к сожалению) женщины, для которых секс - это неприносящая удовольствия обязанность (и не более того) перед мужем (законным или гражданским), поэтому "грыжа" для них может быть средством избавления от этой обязанности, и в момент "рождения грыжи МПД" они начинают жить заново, - "свободно" от указанной ранее обязанности, что не может не радовать их Ид.
> .


А не проще ли объясниться женщине в таком случае, а не терпеть и жить обманом.


----------



## wns (28 Янв 2013)

Вот это темкабуду отслеживать, а что в картинках ни у кого нет


----------



## potam (14 Фев 2013)

инфа выданная в стационаре! еще и с картинками! может кому и послужит...)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2013)

Надо цветные выдавать, чтобы не только информировала, но и возбуждала.
Потому и падает рождаемость, что стали задумываться можно или нет
Все можно! И всяко.


----------



## Ольга . (14 Фев 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо цветные выдавать, чтобы не только информировала, но и возбуждала.


----------



## Kasandra (14 Фев 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 26435


 Странная реакция, что то мне так есть захотелось.


----------



## wns (14 Фев 2013)

potam написал(а):


> инфа выданная в стационаре! еще и с картинками! может кому и послужит...)
> Посмотреть вложение 26420


Стесняюсь спросить, а кто из них в роли больного


----------



## Инзилия (16 Апр 2018)

wns написал(а):


> Стесняюсь спросить, а кто из них в роли больного


Судя по позам, грыжа у женщины.
Я в этом вопросе ориентировалась на ЛФК, как и на картинке я, интуитивно подобрала именно эти три позиции, указанные на картинки.
У меня грыжа до 0,8 мм L5-S1. Как и большинство, прошла медикаментозное лечение капельницами, уколами, таблетками. Потом физиотерапия амплипульсом, мне лично помогло. После ЛФК, далее гирудотерапия, тоже работает. Из нетрадиционной медицины использовала настойку на спирту из шляпок красных мухоморов, втирала в поясницу, боль действительно притуплялась и еще использовала китайские пластыри bang de li, эффект похуже, чем от мухоморов, но я всего два пластыря использовала, но хочу сказать мурашки в пояснице прошли.
Изменила рацион в пользу супов на костях, холодца. Купила также на айхербе добавки с глюкозамином, хондроитином, гиалуронкой и серой. Туда до кучи пропила коллаген гидролизованный.
К концу третьего месяца чувствовала себя здоровой, пока в январе не решила помыть окна с двух сторон и заработала по новой обострение. Снова блокада, медикаментозное снятие обострение, гирудотерапия, должна была снова на физиотерапию записаться, а у нас очередь туда. 
А тут с мужем помирилась, снова медовый месяц, насыщенный секс по нескольку раз в сутки и я стала замечать, что боли меня практически не беспокоят.
Теперь так и лечусь)
От секса, скажу я вам, толк действительно есть, очень хорошо снимает болевые ощущение, при условии, что секс качественный, не 5 минут, а гораздо дольше. Оргазм полностью расслабляет все мышцы, сам секс улучшает кровообращение в органах малого таза. Ежедневные 30-40 минут секса, легко заменят ЛФК.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (16 Апр 2018)

Инзилия написал(а):


> Теперь так и лечусь)
> От секса, скажу я вам, толк действительно есть, очень хорошо снимает болевые ощущение. Оргазм полностью расслабляет все мышцы, сам секс улучшает кровообращение в органах малого таза. Ежедневные 30-40 минут секса, легко заменят ЛФК.



Не придумано способа лучше 
А если плюсануть сюда еще и неврозы (как начало/сопутствие/следствие  проблем), то почти - панацея.
Так и живем: чем можем , тем и спасаемся ))


----------

